# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 26.03.2018 - 02.04.2018

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *6*, суммарный объем архивов: *132* мб Извлечено файлов: *132*, суммарный объем: *315* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *115* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *17*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

